# Half Way to Halloween Party in April



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

What a fun idea! I'm not good with suggestions, though.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

We've never had a halfway to Halloween Party, but we used to do Purim parties! It's a Jewish holiday that also involves costumes and tends to fall in March or early April- we treated it kind of like our halfway to Halloween even though it wasn't called that. 

You should do treats and things that are half and half black and white or orange and black. You can also see if you can get ahold of a copy of the Good Things/Bad Things halloween issue from MSL. Here's some of the stuff on her website- http://www.marthastewart.com/271817/martha-stewarts-halloween-special-bad-th


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That is an awesome idea for a mid year party. I think the half black half white idea is good. I wonder if you could do anything with people halfway to becoming monsters like werewolves or vampires, still half human. Or a half way to hell theme, although I don't have specific ideas for that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

HallowSkeen said:


> I am planning a Half Way to Halloween party this year. We are going to have it in April. I'm curious if anyone has ever done this. I'm also looking for a clever name other than Half Way to Halloween. Any suggestions on 1/2 way decor and 1/2 way food would also be appreciated.


Name? 

Oh, there's already a name for that holiday. Walpurgisnacht. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walpurgis_Night


> Walpurgis Night (Walpurgisnacht) is a traditional spring festival on 30 April or 1 May in large parts of Central and Northern Europe. It is often celebrated with dancing and with bonfires. It is exactly six months from All Hallows' Eve.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

AKA Beltane. But Walpurgisnacht sounds better. 

There have been some Halfway To party threads on here, but of course right now I remember exactly zero of what was discussed. I do keep saying, every year, that I'm going to hold a Halfway party. One of these years, I might actually follow through.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

We decided not to after that first year. It was just too much money and work, particularly since we have very little space for prop building and things, it actually delayed some of our Halloween planning. We might try again when we get a house, but it just sort of tired us out and made us broke, haha.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great ideas. SaraB! - I love the idea of a black and white color pallette. UnOrthodOx - thanks for the name! I didn't realize that such a thing already existed - lol! dbruner - I also like the idea of having people come dressed as someone half way to becoming a monster. I would still appreciate any additional input! I'll keep you informed of what we decide.


----------



## searcher (Oct 1, 2010)

I only now saw a reply to your post giving the dates of April 30th,Or may 1. I think if I feel I can do it, it might just be a small party, with only people I know feel the same way as me about Halloween. Maybe this year, since we've only been in our home since Dec.2013, I might start out by making up some sort of bags with fun stuff for grown ups, and taking them around and delivering them. Not quite ready to party,ha. But!, for me I think maybe t would be fun to give people things to do, like checking out the "Halloween T.V." Section on here, and making a list of shows for that week, and maybe some sort of really non-cutesy,non-little kid craft project, and materials to make it. Now is the time to start those. Also, I have a book from the "Glitterville" guys, about how to make some of their things. I also have a book about making sock monsters. Maybe making some of those things to give out, with or without a party, could be fun, and help with the "Halloween Withdrawl" symptoms.

If I had a party, I might have people come over and barbecue, or have a pot luck hot dish party. This is Minnesota, so we try to plan either way,lol. Bring out the decorations, think about who'd come, and plan around their Idea of fun. A fire pit is always great, any time of year. I'd ask anyone who'd want to for Ideas, and help.

Did you have one in 2013, and how did it go?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am hoping to get some women's groups here interested in doing this next year as a fund raiser. Many towns and communities have a Witches Night Out in October where stores are open either in the evening or on a Saturday afternoon for a special celebration with women of all ages dressing as witches. We have a huge group here that does a fundraiser for breast cancer in October, so the timing is not good for another major event. So, I am hoping to pull this off for Walpurgisnacht. In October the group does a Bras for the Cause event and raised lots of money. This could be another annual spring event for us.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just now saw this thread. Did you end up having the party? And if so....how'd it go? =)


----------



## genie_eye (May 1, 2013)

We do a small Spring-O-ween at our local watering hole. Just costumes, prizes and Karaoke - just enough to get us in the mood for Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Like the name Sping-O-Ween.

Welcome genie_eye


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

Hallowskeen, how did it go? Pics and details please.


----------

